# penn 545 yes/no



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

last sat i bought a penn 545 graphite with star drag at a yard sale for 20.00 took it home and put some 25lb ande and put it on my 8ft pier rod with a 4oz bank sinker and let it rip. i was amazed how far it casts.it seems to have like 6 to 1 retreive.does anyone have any exp with these reels do they have any inherint problems cause this is the only graphite reel ive ever owned.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

nice reel for for that price, they are good strong,long lasting reels


----------

